# SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?



## PC-Profi (18. Mai 2012)

*SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

Hallo Leute

Wollte einer meinen alten Kisten ein Turbo (SSD Platte) Spendieren aber finde im Bios kein AHCI modus.
Ist das schlimm wenn mann es im IDE _Modus Betreibt?

PS:es handelt sich um das Board Abit ip35-E


----------



## dj*viper (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

schlimm nicht, aber es verringert etwas die geschwindigkeit und ein paar befehle wie NCQ und Hotplug gehen nicht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/118363-ahci-vs-ide.html


es gibt aber ein bios-mod, daß das ahci aktiviert.
aber nur auf eigene gefahr!
abit ip-35e bios unlock for ahci to work


----------



## PC-Profi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

Danke für die schnelle antwort..
werde das Risko wohl eingehen müssen...
im schlimmsten fall ist ein neuer Bios Chip fällig....


----------



## dj*viper (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

oder gleich ein neues board


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

ich würde es mit dem biosmod nicht machen. dein altes board hat bestimmt kein dualbios. IDE ist genuso gut, 
bei mir bootet sogar IDE schneller als mit AHCI. AHCI bringt nur vorteile wenn man in der praxis viele daten hin und her schiebt, auch größere.

das ganze ist es aber nicht wert, man merkt zwischen IDE und AHCI in bezug auf die performance in der praxis kaum einen unterschied.


----------



## PC-Profi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

muss nicht sein, der Speicher Rigel, Graka CPU sind ja so weit ok ......
übrigens wir sehn uns hofendlich gleich in dem Forum... wie Flasche ich ein BIOS unter WIN-7


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

du wolltest es so grins. bei risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker.


----------



## PC-Profi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

wie ist der Unterscheid speziell bei PC Games? und werden die Gelöschten Sektoren auch bei IDE Modus bei einer SSD wider frei? hab gehört da soll es auch Problemme geben...


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

in spielen gibt es keinen unterschied ob IDE oder AHCI. 

*Was wird für TRIM benötigt?*



Windows 7 (ältere Windowsversionen unterstützen den TRIM-Befehl nicht)
SSD mit TRIM-fähiger Firmware
Controller im IDE- oder AHCI-Modus (Nur bei Intel Chipsätzen darf der Controller im BIOS auf RAID-Betrieb gestellt sein!)
TRIM-fähiger Treiber:
-Microsoft Storage-Treiber (PCIIDE oder MSAHCI)
-Intel RST ab 9.6.0.1014 (Download)
-AMD AHCI Treiber ab Version 1.2.1.263 (Download)


----------



## PC-Profi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD ohne  AHCi möglich?*

ok danke..wenn das so ist das mann es in der Praxis kaum merkt und bei Spielen sowieso nicht, dann werde ich wohl erstmall ne weile SSD im IDE Modus Testen..


----------

